# Jaibreake apple TV3



## natpho (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une apple tv3 (prenant en compte le 1080).
Avez vous une procédure pour le jailbreaker ? tout les firmwares que j'ai téléchargé ne sont reconnu par pwnage tool et sous Seasonpass, une fenetre (script de restore succesfully) reste figé ...
Comment bien jailbreaker mon apple TV?
Quel plug ins me conseillé vous après ? XBMC, NitoTV ou autre... ?

Merci pour les conseils


----------



## lsr (9 Avril 2012)

Salut

L'ATV3 n'a pas encore été jailbreaké


----------



## natpho (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
c'est prévu ou c'est pas possible ... l'avantage en le jailbreakan c'est d'accèder à tout les fichiers de mon ordi à partir de apple tv ... 
sinon je suis obligé de passer par itunes ...
En attendant très vite pouvoir le jailbreaker
MErci


----------



## natpho (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à jailbreaker le nouvel Aplle TV?

Merci d'avance


----------



## endavent (3 Mai 2012)

L'ATV3 semble poser des problèmes aux "hackers" et il n'y a toujours rien à l'horizon.

La version 5 d'iOS a été, quant à elle, déverrouillée, et ce depuis plusieurs semaines.

Mais il s'agit d'un "jailbreak tethered", ce qui signifie qu'à chaque fois que vous devrez redémarrer votre appareil (pas seulement le sortir de mise en veille) il faudra le reconnecter à votre ordinateur pour le relancer. 

Ce n'est donc pas très pratique et c'est pourquoi je vous recommande plutôt d'attendre le "jailbreak untethered" qui ne devrait pas trop tarder....ou d'installer la version précédente d'iOS qui est déverrouillable sans problème. A moins que vous ne soyez un inconditionnel des superbes nouvelles icones du menu !

Pour plus d'infos cliquez ici


----------



## davidoffski (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu l'Apple TV il y a quelques jours, j'ai essayé de la jailbreaker, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. J'ai donc été voir la version du logiciel, et c'est la version 5.0 (4099), modèle MD199FD/A. Comment savoir si c'est une Apple TV2 ou 3 ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2012)

S&#8217;il y a marqué 1080 sur la boîte, c'est une version 3.


----------



## davidoffski (7 Mai 2012)

Merci c'est donc bien une version 3


----------



## Gold28 (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je viens aussi de faire l'acquisition d'un Apple TV il y a peu et j'avoue que je ne m'y connais pas du tout concernant le jailbreak. Je sais que cela permet de débloquer des fonctionnalités qui peuvent être intéressantes mais je sais que cela n'est pas encore possible pour l'Apple TV3. Savez-vous quand cela sera-t-il possible ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Mais il s'agit d'un "jailbreak tethered", ce qui signifie qu'à chaque fois que vous devrez redémarrer votre appareil (pas seulement le sortir de mise en veille) il faudra le reconnecter à votre ordinateur pour le relancer. 

Le redémarrage Avec le Pc ne s'applique pas à la sortie de la mise en veille. Il s'applique uniquement après un arrêt complet ou coupure électrique.


----------



## Rem64 (17 Mai 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Le redémarrage Avec le Pc ne s'applique pas à la sortie de la mise en veille. Il s'applique uniquement après un arrêt complet ou coupure électrique.



Ou encore d'un plantage ce qui est le risque majeur


----------



## JaiLaTine (18 Mai 2012)

J'attend le jailbreak avec impatience pour visionner ma time capsule grâce a l'appleTV jailbreaker


----------

